# What we Drive



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

I see in the lounge we have the homeground, Show your mugshot, Pics of where we live, Pet Mugshots and yet no rides. So i guess ill start this one with my getto ass rides.

Pin it up!










Here is my 1978 CJ-7 Jeep with the doors and top off on a hot summer day!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

HELL YEAH


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

My 1990 Honda Accord EX with 17" rims.

BTW this is sold as of friday


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I have a 98 Civic hatch that has been in the bodyshop for just over a year getting a hell of a lot of work done (£20k's worth!) and I'm also in the process of looking for a '69 Mustang Mach 1 or something similar to import over here to the UK!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

LMAO! i bought this 1985 MR2 for $120 and drove the sh*t out of it for about a month. i loved that car. i sold it for $200 to a friend. i never took it to the dmv nor did he so all the sh*t we got into went on my buddy who sold it to me. no one got into trouble.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

and here is my gf and her 2001 Altima. its nice. i plan to buy her some dubs for it for her b day.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

So what up? i know you guys got some cars that are just screaming $$$$

lets see them....


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

and oh ill have some pic of my burby i just got today up soon.


----------



## Scoria (Mar 24, 2004)

Here is my contribution.


----------



## Tuna Sarnie (Mar 17, 2004)

I drive myself nuts, I cant opertae one of those fancy automobile's









Athough I have just had the stabalizers removed from my prince billy junior death trap 5000.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2004)

My ride looks similar to this. A black, 2001 Accord Coupe. Really a boring ride. Slow, handles like it has four flat tires, but it was relatively cheap and it's as reliable as a hammer.

I got the 5 speed because the automatic accelerates so slowly it's dangerous to drive.


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Why Didnt you just post a thread "What I drive"?
You had 7 out of the 11 replies on this thread...LOL









Not my car but mine looks just about the same


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

heres my gf car


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

heres my car


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> heres my gf car


 Obviously you've been sniffin' too much kool-aid, bio-spira or something. I want to see a picture of you standing next to it.







Besides, if a cashier at a fish store can drive that thing then I'm heading to the LFS right after work to apply.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

heres a pic of me and my and my gf's car im standing to the left of them. i parked them together for u. is that proof enough?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Mine.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> heres a pic of me and my and my gf's car im standing to the left of them. i parked them together for u. is that proof enough?


You parked them on top of eachother huh? How'd you manage to do that.. I sense some stuttering going on there.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

heres my uncles car no lie


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

more of my weekend driver


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

gotta have tunes wile you ride


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Here's mine


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

physco 1 said:


>


Probably the nicest ride in this post.







I'd like to see one of those hot-wheel looking things pull a boat, or a full gas tank.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks chad ,my old weekend driver,i miss it


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

My bikes and my Harley truck in the background


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

My Banshee


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

just for the G M C fans


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Mr. Harley, NICE Harleys man


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

siclids said:


> Mr. Harley, NICE Harleys man


 Thank you Sir


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

Scoria said:


> Here is my contribution.










ok what do u drive that has a V12 in it?!?!?!


----------



## Dizzo (Oct 19, 2003)

That's a V12 Benz S600.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Looks the same as mine but mine is red


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

My Turbocharged Toy.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i got myself a 93 geo tracker :laugh: sorry no pic. my grandparents gave it to me

grandpa said if you can drive it you can have it. i know its embarassing being 24

and didnt know how to drive a manuel but i jumped in and thought about it like a

motorcycle no problem. now im a pro :laugh: .

edit : mr.harley you have some nice toys im jealous


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

this is my car. got a pic of my bike but it's too big...


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I usually dont like imports but I must say that I really like your car pizzo

My car










Time slip with just boltons. ie. headers, catback, intake, drag radials


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

HighOctane said:


> I usually dont like imports but I must say that I really like your car pizzo
> 
> My car
> 
> ...


 not bad i wonder what my tracker would run :laugh:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

scoria,..... v12 benz i persume?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

well its not my car, but it's what it will look like at the end of the summer when it is repainted.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

my 5.2l jeep that i suprise some people off the line with

















p.s. it's for sale SOME1 BUY IT PLEEEEEASE


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

my bitchin' ride!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

My 01' civic. 60-0 in 3 seconds!


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Old pictures.


















The car has been lowered 1.5 inches since those shots.

Launching her on 7.5 inch wide street tires. Suspension is a hair away from full drop.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

This is my 1967 Toyota Corona... I bet few people here even knew Toyota made cars in the sixties, let alone a car named after a beer







I'm doing my best 'Starsky & Hutch' pose next to it


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

my baby. 380hp/450 foot pounds of torque stock. for those of you who don't know it has an eaton roots type supercharger sittin on top of an ol' 5.4


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

hell yes


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

and...


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

yha man i like your style jebus,

on my ride im cruisin with 24's !!!!!!!

lol 2003 norco rampage dh/hardtail , trail toy


----------



## Scoria (Mar 24, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> scoria,..... v12 benz i persume?


Indeed, you are correct.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

boyah! rich man!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm buying one of these this Saturday:


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

y the hell r you getting a 3g eclipse!!?? ewwwww!!!!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm too lazy to post my cars right now. I'm sure everyone else on here has seen enough of them anyways.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

#1


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Shelby daytona


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

off-topic: your girl looks hot badforthesport, ne new pixof her


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

I've shown my ride before so here's a friend of mine's truck.
Hope you like.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

91 Eagle Talon TSi AWD

I also have a 90 Eagle Talon TSi AWD


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

right now i'm driving a 1989 oldsmobile with 146,000 miles on it, so i don't know how long it will last


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

If I have no luck finding a better and faster car this is probably what I'll end up getting and turning into. Not with the skyline rear bumper thats too ricey.

Here it is


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

<------------------------------


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

here's my man's ride. I drive a 88 chrysler new yorker.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

It may not be the newest car on the lot, but it's my baby...as long as it stays mint, I'm happy.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

I drive a 2000 EBP Civic SI with 17's.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i have a 1993 ford festiva w/ 12's....


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

2000 Ford Contour SVT


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

My car is in the middle, 2003 Honda Element SOP.

My mom's is to the left, 2000 Mercedes Benz CLK 320 Cabriolet.

My dad's is to the right, 2000 Mercedes Benz S500.

Not pictured are my brother and sister's, 1994 Toyota Landcruiser and 1998 Lexus RX300.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Wish I had that Evo on the first page though *sigh*


----------



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

I drive a peugeot 307 nothing special..

But i'm proud of my bike. 1978 Honda Dax. Restored (the most of) it my self.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

channafreak said:


> Wish I had that Evo on the first page though *sigh*


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

I ride my dads honda for now. Workin on money!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i see someone has a baller family!


----------



## El Escarabajo (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm restauring an old vw beetle 1972 1303s 1600cc


----------

